# P.I.L public image limited



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is so facebook related, people on facebook have there fake phony image in other words people 
have there public figure there fake phony???

I remain myself and get annoy, because eim not a hypocrite like everyone else.PIL great song great band of it's era it anticipated facebook era..

Now i understand why some folks are never on there facebook account because of idiot that destroy there image.

:devil:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Regarding PIL, my mind is Open and Revolving......


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I liked P.I.L. for a short while in their first years but soon lost interest as with most of the late seventies/eighties bands. Bands were becoming one-day-flies at that time. Only very few made a lasting impression on me. All I can think of now are Nick Cave, Tom Waits and Tuxedomoon.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I liked Dead Kennedys in highschool, and I still listen some of their songs today (not very often, but sometimes they come to mind). I also like Jello Biafra as a public speaker, he isn't intellectual in the strict sense of the word, but some of his opinions & aspects make a lot of sense to me.


----------

